# Bed Bug Bumpers, anyone use these?



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi,

I am expecting #2. We are still cosleeping with #1. I don't have space for my cosleeper this time so i was thinking to just put the new baby in bed with me.

The order would be new baby, then me, then 3 year old, then dh.

So i need a safe bed guard of some sort. I know bed rails are not safe for infants.

What do you all think of this?

http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/faq.htm

or this

http://www.snugtuckpillow.com/theproduct.html

Or any other ideas, no room to sidecar or for my cosleeper.

Thanks!


----------



## kimkim (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought these and used them a few times..I felt like when DD was a NB she didn't move and all they dud was give me less room in our queen. Now DD is crawling and pulling up and I honestly think the bedbugs would keep her from rolling out but now crawling out. She's very curious and loves edges...so to sum it up I haven't found love for them BC I want the extra space ..plus they tended to make my fitted sheets get weird. But I bought them BC another momma on Mdc loved them...so you may too.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Kimkim! We have a double and a twin bed pushed up together. It is a tad bigger than a king. Our problem is that we can't push it flush against the wall due to our baseboard heating system. So on the new born baby's side would be a big gap with a heated baseboard. Even though I know newborns don't move, I wouldn't get a peaceful nights rest thinking about the gap. I can't decide between the two styles. The snug tuck pillow seems good but I'm not completely sure if it's the safest cosleeping optionl. Anyone else have an opinion on which would be safer?


----------



## kimkim (Sep 22, 2009)

If its protecting your lo from the gap on the wall and you have plenty of room I think the bed bugs would work. They are safe, no gaps. I just felt cramped and it stretched the sheet out a little taught. Plus they are cheaper option....its just contoured foam.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi kimkim...funny how we are posting on each other's post about virtually the same thing! I think i'll go with the bed bumpers. I went back and did a search on mdc about snug tuck and bed bumpers and the people are having trouble getting good service from snug tuck at the moment. Backordering and people are waiting 1-2 months for their orders. I think the bedbugs will be great and when we travel we can take them in the hotel. And they are so economical i won't feel too bad if they are all THAT. Thanks again!


----------

